# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Karamanoğlu Mehmet Bey Kimdir?

## ceyda

Karamanoğullarının ikinci Beyi Kerimüd-din Karamanın oğludur. Doğum tarihi belli olmayıp ölümü 1280dır. Mehmet Bey askeri ve idari yönden bilgili bir devlet adamı idi. Bilim adamlarını etrafına toplayıp onlara büyük önem vermiştir. XIII.yüzyıl ortalarında Selçuklular, edebi dil olarak farsçayı, devlet işlerinde Arapçayı kullanırlardı. Halk ise öz dilleri olan Türkçeyi kullanıyordu. Mehmet Bey millet olarak birlikte yaşamanın ilk şartı olan dil birliğinin sağlanmasının gerekliliğine inanıyordu. Bu birliği gerçekleştirmek için Toroslar üzerinde yaşayan bütün Türkmen boylarını çevresinde toplayarak bir ordu oluşturdu.

"Bugünden geru divanda, dergahta, bergahta, mecliste ve meydanda Türkçeden başka dil kullanılmayacaktır."
13 Mayıs 1277 
Üzerine gönderilen Selçuklu ve Moğol kuvvetlerini büyük bir yenilgiye uğratarak Konyaya girdi. Burada yaşayan Selçuklu Türkleri Karamanoğulları ile birlik oldular. 

Kısa zamanda Konya vilayeti ve bazı çevre iller Karamanoğullarının hakimiyeti altına girdi. Daha sonra Selçuklu Sultanı İzzettin Keykavusun oğlu Gıyaseddin Siyavuşu başa geçiren Mehmet Beyin kendisi de vezir oldu. İlk önceleri Moğol baskısına başarı ile karşı koymasına bir çok kere galip gelmesine rağmen, daha sonraki çarpışmaların birinde iki kardeşi ile beraber şehit düşmüştür. İdareciliği sırasında Türkçeyi resmi dil olarak ilan eden fermanını vermiştir. Bu fermanda Bugünden sonra divanda, dergahda ve bargahta, mecliste ve meydanda Türkçeden başka dil kullanılmayacaktır. diyerek siyasi ve askeri bir zafer değil aynı zamanda kültürel bir zafer kazanmıştır.

----------

